
Build Sustainably on Google Cloud Platform - nealmueller
https://cloud.google.com/environment/
======
mjst
In order to really say something about sustainability not only the amount of
renewable energy should be taken into account, but also how effective the
energy is used (how much of the energy goes to IT processes, instead of
cooling or other processes) and the way in which the energy is reused (in the
form of heat).

Like described in article:
[https://eehpcwg.llnl.gov/documents/infra/06_energyreuseeffic...](https://eehpcwg.llnl.gov/documents/infra/06_energyreuseefficiencymetric.pdf)

And applied by cloud providers like Nerdalize who use their servers to heat
homes: [https://www.nerdalize.com/](https://www.nerdalize.com/)

------
cevn
> Reduce Compute Emissions to Zero By moving compute from a self managed data
> center or colocation facility to GCP, the emissions directly associated with
> your company’s compute and data storage will be zero.

So basically, you are still contributing to emissions, just not directly.
Still, it is nice to see this problem addressed by Google. Does anyone know of
a similar promise to use renewable resources by AWS?

~~~
elevensies
Yeah, AWS has five regions that are classified as carbon neutral, listed near
the bottom of this page: [https://aws.amazon.com/about-
aws/sustainability/](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/sustainability/)

------
dyladan
Does anybody know if this is truly carbon neutral, or just paid for with
carbon offset credits?

~~~
jimmywanger
Does only buying electricity from wind farms and solar energy count?

If you click through the first question mark in the first section of the
announcement, it explains it very thoroughly.

------
stupidcomments
Yeah, nice!

